# Remove Unkown alage with Excel



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

hello

i have a 300 liter aquarium and recently i messed with the lights(tried diffrent things)
and in the process i get this grey alage on the leaves 
it spreads very quickly so i did a trim but still it keeps comeing back
so i ordered excel and i remeber someone told me that i have to inject it directly on the alage
to kill it

but this way is long and of course i cant get to all the alage 
so how do you add your excel? and how much?
also i have CO2 system


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the algae? Easiest way to spot treat with excel is to turn off you filter and power head for a few minutes fill a seringe with excel and squirt it directly on the algae that you can see and then after a few minutes turn you filters/pumps back on.

You won't be able to get to all of it but you should be able to get most of it. After that just keep up with daily dosing of excel (just add it directly to the water column) and you should see it turn red and then white and die off.

"On initial use or after a major water change (>40%)use 5ml for every 40 L (10 gallons). There after use 5ml for 200 L (50 gallons) daily or every other day."


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

An image of the algae would be good. The first step is to identify the algae so we know how to treat it. It may be something as simple as fixing your lighting issue that probably started it and it will just go away with patience.

Does is is come off if you rub the leaves with your fingers or does it require enough force to injure your leaves? What exactly did you do with your lights?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

recent report

added Excel and alot (accident) but the alage just came
right of when i rub the plant 
the problem is that the water is little grey
so i think the bactiria is dead
so i will do a big water change and clean my filter
(could too much excel kill batiria?)


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

Yoni_S said:


> recent report
> 
> added Excel and alot (accident) but the alage just came
> right of when i rub the plant
> ...


Be careful of how much Excel you use, overdosing will kill the fish so be cautious. Really high levels may even kill your beneficial bacteria or plants. In my limited experience I don't think Excel will fix the issue. Fixing a lighting and Co2 imbalance is what will get it under control. Even if you do a water change and clean your filter, if the imbalance still exists, it will probably come back. The best thing for now maybe a blackout on the tank for at least 4-5 days.

If we can get a photo then we can get a better idea of what may be causing the algae/bacteria and then how to get it under control. Does the water have a bad smell? Is this a new tank setup? Is it a slime or strands of growth? What is your PO4 and NO3 levels? Do you dose ferts?


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

my tank do smell
the tank is 7 months old
the alage looks like slime
my PO4-2 PPM
my NO3 - 20 PPM


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

Yoni_S said:


> my tank do smell
> the tank is 7 months old
> the alage looks like slime
> my PO4-2 PPM
> my NO3 - 20 PPM


Hmm, you may have gray slime, it is a bacteria not algae. It is due to long term No3 shortages but if your No3 is at 20 ppm, this isn't low. You can read about it 'here'. Do you check your levels often and is 2 ppm Po4 and 20 ppm No3 typical for your water column?

For now I would put your tank onto a black out for the next 4-5 days and do substantial, 50% or more, water changes daily. Do you have fish or a Co2 system? Also, what exactly did you do with your lights when this began to appear? Do you dose ferts?


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

i did a massive water change
added sera nitrivec 
today i got up the water is still a little white 
but all the fish are up
didnt change CO2 or lights

will take a picture soon
turned of the lights for 24H
will see what happen


----------

